# Alien: TV-Serie angek?ndigt, soll Horror und Action mischen



## Darkmoon76 (11. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: TV-Serie angekündigt, soll Horror und Action mischen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: TV-Serie angekündigt, soll Horror und Action mischen*


----------



## Nevrion (12. Dezember 2020)

Die Lokation Erde als Setting ist schon beinah unangebracht für so ein Setting, zumal das beklemmende Gefühl auf einer Raumstation oder gar Raumschiff mit einem Alien allein zu sein, dadurch nicht so gut aufkommen kann. Vermutlich könnte man so eine Art Gründungsgeschichte von Weyland Yutani aufziehen, aber wenn der Predator nicht zufällig ein Ei vorbeibringt, halte ich es für relativ schwierig hier eine gute, lore-gerechte Geschichte abzubilden.


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2020)

Nevrion schrieb:


> ...halte ich es für relativ schwierig hier eine gute, lore-gerechte Geschichte abzubilden.


Die Lore hat Ridley persönlich doch schon mit seinen beiden Prequels zu Schrott geschrieben ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2020)

So ein echtes Horror-Schocker-Erlebnis wie der Original-Film 1979, sowas in DER Qualität würde ich gerne wieder sehen. Fürchte aber es wird wieder nur auf viel Spektakel, Blut und Action hinauslaufen. 

Scott hätte es gar nicht erst dazu kommen lassen sollen das Alien mit den letzten beiden Filmen zu entmystifizieren. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1xok (13. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So ein echtes Horror-Schocker-Erlebnis wie der Original-Film 1979, sowas in DER Qualität würde ich gerne wieder sehen.



Ich hatte genau dieses Gefühl beim Spielen von Alien: Isolation. 

Am ersten Film hat ein ganzes Team mitgewirkt, von denen jeder Herausragendes geleistet hat. Es hat damals einfach gepasst. Lässt sich meiner Meinung nach so nicht wiederholen. Lieber etwas ganz Neues machen.

Scott läuft auf sich alleine gestellt wie so viele in die "Erklärfalle". Dan O'Bannon hatte das Alien damals innerhalb einer eigenen Evolution (die vielleicht sogar noch Kontakt zu anderen außerirdischen Evolutionen hatte) angelegt und es der Phantasie des Zuschauer überlassen unter welchen Bedingungen so etwas enstehen könnte. Und das finde ich wesentlich unheimlicher als Scotts Schöpfungs-Wirrwarr.


----------



## hunterseyes (13. Dezember 2020)

Freu mich drauf und hoffe, dass die Qualität stimmen wird und es kein 0815 Abklatsch wird. Würde mich auch interessieren FSK 16 oder 18+?
Was "in naher Zukunft" betrifft, ist es doch nahe Zukunft, selbst wenn man in der Entwicklung 500+ Jahre als Rahmen nehmen würde. generell sind in der Menschheitsgeschichte ja 100 Jahre nicht viel, von daher passt es doch


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau dieses Gefühl beim Spielen von Alien: Isolation.



Will davon endlich einen Nachfolger bekommen, das war so ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Chemenu (13. Dezember 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Will davon endlich einen Nachfolger bekommen, das war so ein geiles Spiel



Ich hatte bisher nichtmal die Eier/Nerven um das Spiel durchzuspielen. ^^ Aber ja, genau so sollten Filme, Serien und Spiele im Alien Universum auch sein.


----------



## Bubbele1987 (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt drauf und hoffe, dass die Serie cool ist!


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich hätte lieber eine Fortführung von Alien Nation, falls das noch wer kennt. Gab einen Spielfilm und danach eine Serie, die aber ähnlich wie Firefly recht schnell abgesägt wurde, weil Fox... danach kamen noch ein paar TV Filme, die allerdings hier zum Großteil nicht erschienen sind. 

Bei einer Alien / Aliens Serie habe ich Angst, da ist einfach zu viel belangloses Gebrabbel dazwischen, das Tempo wird viel geringer sein als in den Filmen und das Budget wird sicher gut für eine TV Serie sein aber eben weit vom Niveau der aktuellen Spielfilme.


----------

